# What's on your game cam?



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

The "buck or doe" got me thinking..... What unusual things have you gotten on your game camera? We have had good pictures of hail and many assorted critters. Our neighbor got a picture of the guys (and their truck) who stole some things off his property, including a game cam from another part of the property!! So what have you 'caught'?


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I get bugs once in a while that looks like long ribbons. Then the usual...deer, pigs, *****, fox, coyote, bobcat...stray dogs on the bone pile. Luckily I dont have to use it for trespassers & such.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a Bobcat that we got with one of the cameras.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

nice looking bobcat. i have a nice one that frequents the bone pile (where we toss our deer & pig carcasses).


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Here are a few from my bone pile at the back of the place.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Da bearss........


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Mostly deer, racoons, squirrels, etc.. But some are more interesting including both gray and red fox. My avatar came from our game cam.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I have some good piggy pics, but no idea how to post them.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

I want one of these cameras sooo bad..After looking at these photos I might have hubby convinced.. Thanks guys (and gals) :O)


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

tarbe said:


> I have some good piggy pics, but no idea how to post them.


go to photobucket.com and make a free account. they have easy direction on how to upload & post pics. plus its FREE.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Check the game cam today & here in my part of Texas we have a big number of coyotes. We try to hunt up as many as possible but now 2 out of the 3 that visit my dump spot have a nasty case of mange. Its gross. I know if I don't call up & shoot them, it will kill them pretty quick.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Here are some of my elk pics from last year. Haven't set up the cameras yet this year.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm loving this thread.


----------

